# Upgrades, for reliability purposes.



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

After I get my suspension problems worked out, and a new set of tires, I want to focus on upgrading components strictly for reliability purposes. What should I be considering? I really want my stock turbos to last as long as possible, and I understand the Bi-pipe is one recommended upgrade. Should I install a boost gauge to monitor the turbos? Would that help? What else should I be looking at? What things in addition to turbo longevity should I be considering?
If/when the turbos go, I'm planning on upgrading to the K04s + chip, but I do have the Tiptronic, so I don't want to put that under undue strain.
Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (Uncle Joseph)*

APRs stage one chip program is designed to work within the K03s efficiency range so I doubt there should be any issues with the transmission just because of the chip. The tip should handle the K04s fine too.
Upgrading the stock diverter valves would be good too, along with a better throttle body boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (Uncle Joseph)*

If your going to chip the K03's then upgraded Intercoolers would help reduce the strain on them. Stock IC's are designed for 9psi. Chipped at ~15psi and the stock IC's become a ~2psi pressure restriction along with quick heat soaking.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_If your going to chip the K03's then upgraded Intercoolers would help reduce the strain on them. Stock IC's are designed for 9psi. Chipped at ~15psi and the stock IC's become a ~2psi pressure restriction along with quick heat soaking.

That's good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
That's good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Didn't think of it that way either...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (Massboykie)*

Here's what I'm planning in the near future (I'm at almost 68,000 miles now):
Replace cabin air and air intake filter.
Transmission fluid service with new filters/gaskets/etc,
Brake fluid flush/exchange
APR BiPipe with new diverter valves (possibly the Forge models)
New rear main seal & valve cover seals (got that fantastic burning oil smell)
Timing belt service w/tensioners, front main seal, water pump, thermostat, etc. (probably at around 90,000 miles).
I don't think I'm going to chip my stock turbos any time soon. I'm concerned they'll blow, and I don't have new turbos budgeted at the moment. Am I missing anything? I'll be following the checklist for my 70k service when I change the oil.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (Uncle Joseph)*

If cost is an issue, the APR Bi-Pipe is not really needed with stock or even stage 1 chipped boost.
A new OEM TBB is approx $20, maybe consider keeping a spare on hand.
Also a pair of 710N's would be less expensive than the Forge BPV's.
How are you going to change the rear main seal ?



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 2:31 PM 5/1/2009_


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Upgrades, for reliability purposes. (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_A new OEM TBB is approx $20, maybe consider keeping a spare on hand.

I thought of this...I'm still mulling it over. However, if I do end up putting the K04s on there with a chip, I'll probably need it anyway. Since it's a bulletproof setup with the BiPipe, I may upgrade to this now. Like said, though, still mulling...

_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Also a pair of 710N's would be less expensive than the Forge BPV's.

Hadn't thought of this...got more to consider now!

_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_How are you going to change the rear main seal ?

Well, the warranty I purchased for the car when I bought it supposedly covers all internal seal leaks. since I'm leaking oil somewhere (hence, the burning oil smell), I can only assume the warranty will cover the seal replacement. From some of the reading I've done, it's more likely that the valve cover gaskets are leaking. However, if the rear main seal is leaking, it should be covered by the warranty. I will not do this myself if it involves pulling the engine out. I haven't even read the procedure in my Bentley manual yet.
_Modified by GLS-S4 at 2:31 PM 5/1/2009_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

if you want reliability SELL THE A6


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Veki)*

What a ray of sunshine tonight.


----------

